# Bears Wax Factory - Review



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Just wanted to let you guys know of my recent shopping experience with Bears Wax Factory

I wanted to get some Angelwax products following some recommendations I'd had from others.

I looked at going direct to Angelwax but also found Bears Wax Factory. I needed some other bits and saw that not only did they have a DW discount but also free post over 35 quid. We all no how easy it is to spend that so I cracked on and ordered several bits.

Within an hour of ordering they (Martin) contacted me that a few bits were out of stock and would be with them the following Wednesday. I said I needed them by the Friday and was assured they would be there. 

Unfortunately Friday came and whilst one package arrived a further one direct from Angelwax didn't as promised. I got in touch with Martin again and he genuinely couldn't apologise enough. Not the first experience you want from a supplier BUT the comms and service from Martin couldn't have been better. The problem unfortunately was not any of his fault but he couldn't have been any better. 

I've got the second package now and alls fine.

If you are looking to get some bits in the future, give these guys as try. It's a shame that all customer service can't be like Martins.

Thumbs up to these guys! Overall and despite the problems I'm a very satisfied customer. 

PS H2GO is awesome!


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

My experience of bears wax factory is just as positive! Great company!


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a few bits from Bears Wax Factory always great customer service and Martin is more than happy to have a chat.

Plus they are only ones with the DD and DR Beasley range which I am liking very much at the moment


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

Martin is a top bloke and knows how to do customer service properly. A while ago I ordered a large amount of drying towels (along with some other bits), but he didn't have enough in stock to fulfil my order. He then got in touch to say he can send a few and then the rest will follow in a couple of days - that's exactly what happened, and he didn't charge any extra postage for the second delivery 

Great prices on products, too. Overall can't fault the service.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Like I said in my first post... You just can't fault his comms. Half the time when things are out of stock etc it's no problem it's the not knowing! Brilliant service. He even chucked a couple of dr Beasley sample things in. Love the whole prescription theme!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

The name itself makes me want to order, thinking of little bears in a factory making things just for me...................that is what happens right??


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

i had a similar experience and I got an email explaining where my missing product was and unlike some companies I still got the rest of my order as quickly as possible , great company


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds good and worth bearing in mind.... No Punn Intended...:lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

SarahAnn said:


> The name itself makes me want to order, thinking of little bears in a factory making things just for me...................that is what happens right??


Bless.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Drewie said:


> My experience of bears wax factory is just as positive! Great company!


Thought I'd expand on this 

Had an order of stuff turn up, amungst it, some angelwax revelation - that the delivery man thought he'd like to smash up, handing it to me saying "it's leaked mate, like some chainsaw oil or somink" :wall: fool him though, he had fallout remover on his hands :lol:

Sent BWF a pic, and that same day, sent me a new one, arriving the next day. 
Well happy. Whenever I want some more angelwax stuff, I'll be straight there, probably try some dr. Beasleys too


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Good service and great name, even though ive only used them at waxstock.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Martins a true gent. If the stocks not in he's straight on the case and never lets you down. Great customer service.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

SarahAnn said:


> The name itself makes me want to order, thinking of little bears in a factory making things just for me...................that is what happens right??


Exactly that...very similar to the elves making the toys for Santa to deliver.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I need some clay and probably more little bits and bobs so I'm going to see what the teddy bears at the factory have to offer.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Well the teddy bears at the factory came up trumps.

My little package arrived today :thumb:


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks to you all for the positive feedback and thoughts on this thread! Genuinely awed by it! 

PS, all the little bears are very happily running about packing your orders.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone know of any reviews on the dd stuff wana try some cause its looks good


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Martin
I have bought some Carbon Collective Platinum Wheel Sealer from you
Do you have any tips on its application to my newly refurbished wheels?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Used BWF last week for the first time the order process was straight forward and the delivery came as and when expected, can't ask any more than that, will definatley use them again


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

robbo51 said:


> Hi Martin
> I have bought some Carbon Collective Platinum Wheel Sealer from you
> Do you have any tips on its application to my newly refurbished wheels?
> Thanks
> Chris


Hi Chris. It's really easy to apply. A little bit goes a long way.
Apply two or three drops onto the lint free applicator, apply the coating to the whole wheel evenly, one wheel at a time. Larger wheels may need to be coated in sections. Bonding begins immediately. Remove excess with a light wipe of a micro fibre cloth.
It is a wipe on, wipe off type product.

To make sure the product bonds fully make sure your wheels are free from waxes, polish etc.

I have found that if you want add depth to the finish waxes will happily sit on top of it although durability is reduced as it is bonding or not (depending how you look at it) to a sealant designed to keep things clean.

If applying two coats please leave 2 hours before the second coat.

What I would say though is if you wheels have just been refurbished make sure you leave them for a while before sealing to allow the solvents to breath out of the new paint as the paint will still cure/breath for a few days even if oven baked.

Some bodyshops say you don't need to this others say leave for a week or so before adding sealants etc. I'm no expert on bodyshop matters but my view is take the safe route.

Hope this helps,

Martin


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wanted to add my experiences to this thread.
Have made a few orders with BWF in the past and always had spot on service, Martin is more than happy to give advice on which products to use too if you ask.


----------



## Gibbz83 (Mar 17, 2015)

Again BWF and Martin are at the Top of my list.. keep up the good work BWF!:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Gibbz83 said:


> Again BWF and Martin are at the Top of my list.. keep up the good work BWF!:thumb:


thread revival lol bears wax factory has now shut down...


----------

